# amf roadmaster skinny seat post



## scale (Aug 13, 2015)

Ive got a rather short seat post for my amf road master balloon tire bike. IT is solid. Where can a source a longer one. THe odd thing is i think it is smaller than 20mm. Ive never seen one quite so skinny. I think what im going to try and do is build it up and then sort of if ill need a laid back version or not. Oddest post i have seen though.


----------



## scale (Aug 15, 2015)

i took a meaurement on it and it appears to be 16mm? So i have a 16mm solid seat post that is too short. 

1. where do i source one of these that is longer? 
2. what seatpost clamp fits this thing? I have never heard of one so small.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 15, 2015)

5/8" (~16mm) was a common size for American bicycles. You could make your own out of steel rod, or there's a guy that makes them:

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/heavy-duty-layback-seatposts-7-shipping.59700/


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 15, 2015)

here's another:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?77623-F-s-seat-posts-5-8


----------



## Hugh (Jan 3, 2018)

scale said:


> Ive got a rather short seat post for my amf road master balloon tire bike. IT is solid. Where can a source a longer one. THe odd thing is i think it is smaller than 20mm. Ive never seen one quite so skinny. I think what im going to try and do is build it up and then sort of if ill need a laid back version or not. Oddest post i have seen though.



Same problem.  Does the seat post adjust?  If not, why is there are bolt on top?  did you ever come up with a solution?


----------

